# CROW DECOY QUESTION



## sponkey14

hey guys im new to crow hunting, just wondering i heard that you can spray paint pop cans black and it will work, has anybody ever done this and does it work? i just made some wooden decoys and turned them black, ill tell you guys how they work, i bought one decoy to.


----------



## AlpineArcher24

It should would work but maybe try borrowing a couple decoys from all your friends at Gander Mountain. :strapped:


----------



## dfisher

I made some sillouhettes once. Didn't work out too good. Crows would come but then it was like they lost sight of them and they are very wary to begin with.
Get an owl at a garden center and set him out on a post in the open. They'll come and try to knock him off the post :lol:

Good luck,
Dan


----------



## gentleman4561

Get an owl at a garden center and set him out on a post in the open. They'll come and try to knock him off the post :lol:

Good luck,
Dan[/quote]

\You can't beat the owl i just use the dead nirds as decoys also i have heard of people painting milk cartons but not soda cans they are a little small compared to a crow


----------



## whitehorse

I just painted up a bunch, and I would stick to something like a large mcd's or BK cup for 2 reason. First, if u use flat black paint, it will soak in and not reflect as bad (tried plastic, but get some glare when in the sun) You can then stack 20 of em on top of eachother if you wanted to, takes up little space.. i'm gonna try an owl decoy.. good thinkin, they hate those things... lol


----------



## dfisher

whitehorse said:


> I just painted up a bunch, and I would stick to something like a large mcd's or BK cup for 2 reason. First, if u use flat black paint, it will soak in and not reflect as bad (tried plastic, but get some glare when in the sun) You can then stack 20 of em on top of eachother if you wanted to, takes up little space.. i'm gonna try an owl decoy.. good thinkin, they hate those things... lol


You will be very impressed with the abandon of their attacks.
Good luck,
Dan


----------



## Bob Aronsohn

I'd invest in a dozen full body crow decoys if your hunting from one spot and waiting for the crows to arrive.

If you are a Run & Gunner and you hunt during the summer and into the fall you really don't need decoys. Just position yourself so the crows have to come over the trees to see whats going on. As soon as they clear the trees, give it to em!

Bob Aronsohn


----------

